#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  ΔΕΔΟΤΑ

## ΧΑΤΖΗ ΛΙΑ

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ :Γέλιο:

----------


## basgoud

Έχει ενεργοποιήσει τις μακροεντολές στο Excell

----------

